

Drafts of Chapters 5–8 from the Rails Tutorial 3rd Ed - mhartl
http://news.railstutorial.org/rails_tutorial_draft_second_launch/?

======
mhartl
As noted in the announcement, all four of the new draft chapters have been
extensively revised, and the last on ("Log in, log out") has been almost
completely rewritten. The final four chapters (9–12) are nearly done and just
need to be polished up for release. I hope to ship them some time next week.

~~~
rip747
might be just me, but i'm getting a DNS error accessing
[http://draft.railstutorial.org/](http://draft.railstutorial.org/)

~~~
mhartl
Yup, it's just a propagation delay:

[https://twitter.com/railstutorial/status/507228319062818816](https://twitter.com/railstutorial/status/507228319062818816)

------
chollida1
Previous discussion about this book....

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238823)

------
arikrak
It's probably something with my browser, but a weird line appears on your
page, which I haven't seen anywhere else.
[http://awesomescreenshot.com/0753f9w38b](http://awesomescreenshot.com/0753f9w38b)

(I'm on Chrome 37 on Mac 10.9)

~~~
mhartl
Weird. I'm not seeing that, even on the same setup (Chrome Version
37.0.2062.94/OS X 10.9.4).

~~~
arikrak
I determined it was an issue with an extension I had (ColumnCopy). I think
Google should help prevent these weird bugs caused by extensions.

------
piratebroadcast
Mike, my friend John is quoted in a previous copy of your book and I think it
is the coolest thing in the world. Is there any way I can give you a
testimonial or something? Being in this book would mean the world for me.

Sorry for the ridiculous request but thought I would give it a shot! You never
know unless you try.

------
revscat
The links to the tutorials themselves do not appear to be working.

~~~
mhartl
It's probably just a DNS propagation issue:

[https://twitter.com/railstutorial/status/507228319062818816](https://twitter.com/railstutorial/status/507228319062818816)

